# How to Crowdfund Your T-shirt Project



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello there!

I'm Lidia, from Printsome, and today we want to talk about *crowdfunding *- what makers are calling the “real” funding.
Being a t-shirt printing agency in the UK, we’ve helped many t-shirt designers to crowdfund their projects, so we already know what’s going on.

T-shirts are a great way to draw attention to a crowdfunding campaign as they are an affordable reward for the purchaser, that can be used as a secondary marketing platform. What do we mean by that? Crowdfunding your t-shirt campaign may have a few simple steps, but it is not easy:

Design your own t-shirt
Launch it on a crowdfunding site 
Receive profits for your cause
Benefit from free marketing when anyone wears your t-shirt

Crowdfunding a t-shirt project also means you can reach a wide and international audience for little or no cost. What other marketing campaign can do this?

*Here you can find out creative and different ways to crowdfund your t-shirt project!* ---> How to Crowdfund Your T-shirt Project: Properly Explained

Hope it is useful!


----------

